

OnLive Delivers Gaming Through The Cloud - code_devil
http://www.informationweek.com/news/personal_tech/virtualworlds/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=216200564&subSection=News

======
jpirkola
It is really really hard to believe that games could live with the network
latency, If the lag between pressing a key to move character on screen is over
50ms, the user experience will suffer. Often round-trip lag is more than 100ms
which is clearly unacceptable - and it cannot be fixed with prediction.

~~~
phd_student
Seconded. Anyone else have info on this? From personal experience in creating
a networked 3d graphics application, latency is a huge issue even for
synchronization ... never mind rendering + trying to get it to the client in
1/30th of a second.

